# la dure vie d'accro à macG...



## poildep (9 Avril 2005)

et vous, vous en êtes où ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis Vénérable sage (on respecte ), mon programme de désintox a réussi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> mon programme de désintox a réussi.



heu, t'es sûr de ce que tu dis ?  :mouais:


----------



## nonos (9 Avril 2005)

bravo!

c'est vrai que c'est le premier reflex du matin avec la levée des mails d'aller faire un tour sur MacG
mais de là a rever de robertav quel horreur!!:love:  tes nuits ne doivent pas être faciles


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?


en train de me dire que t'as bien mérité ton coup de boule :love: :love: :love:
excellent.


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?




  
Excellent ! 


			
				*$%#@::::::///--->VV&Q a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep.


 

Sinon, à part ça, j'essaie de ralentir aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep.


 et bla bla bla ....   


sont mes croisssants qui te font rever ?        :love:


----------



## duracel (9 Avril 2005)

Je ne suis pas encore tombé dans le piège MacG.
Mais pour combien de temps encore?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2005)

Note que malgré le "Tombe le futal", elle est tout de même allée te chercher les croissants


----------



## anntraxh (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



MdR !   , je reconnais le bar réel en plus, le Shamrok, où eut lieu le début de l'AES 2003 ...  (oups)
excellent, cher ami !    

Criant de vérité !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?



pour moi: les freins ont lâché  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?


Ça avance plutôt bien. 

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?



Ben mal barré quoi, c'est de la drogue dure c't'histoire. Addiction immédiate, terrible, quelques heures de privation et j'en ai des tremblements et des sueurs froides. 
Même le café du matin passe après Mac G...

Avec tous les affreux qui zonent par ici, j'ose même pas imaginer ce que ce serait avec un vrai bar en dur.    :affraid:  :affraid:  
 




P.S : Poildep, c'est quand que tu remplaces ta casquette Amora par un Bob ricard ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

oulala... Ca me fait peur quand je lis ca... Je n'en suis pas encore a passer sur macG juste après le reveil, mais ca risque de venir vite...

Sinon, je serai aussi d'accord avec l'idée du bob ricard


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?


Ben, accro aussi... mais pas à 20msg/jour moi, pas junkie à ce point   :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, accro aussi... mais pas à 20msg/jour moi, pas junkie à ce point   :rateau:


Pfff. petit joueur.  

À+


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. petit joueur.
> 
> À+


 C'est marrant moi j'aurais plutôt dit *vieux* joueur


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

P'tit con :rateau: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. petit joueur.
> 
> À+



P'têt ben... mais Superstar 

Tant que j'y pense, je viens de m'apercevoir que t'es pas encore à l'Olympe toi :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> P'têt ben... mais Superstar
> 
> Tant que j'y pense, je viens de m'apercevoir que t'es pas encore à l'Olympe toi :casse:  :rateau:


Il n'y a pas si longtemps je boxais dans la même catégorie que golf. Dans cette catégorie, en général, on se fait bouler par des nioubs qui boulent ... gris. Alors faut pas que tu la ramènes trop.   golf a peut-être eu moins de coups de boules rentables mais, à l'évidence, il en a eu de bien plus de monde que toi. Lui, c'est une *vraie* Super Star. :king: :king: Moi je ne vais pas tarder à le rattraper, mais je n'ai aucun mérite, je traîne au Bar en ce moment. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps je boxais dans la même catégorie que golf. Dans cette catégorie, en général, on se fait bouler par des nioubs qui boulent ... gris. Alors faut pas que tu la ramènes trop.   golf a peut-être eu moins de coups de boules rentables mais, à l'évidence, il en a eu de bien plus de monde que toi. Lui, c'est une *vraie* Super Star. :king: :king: Moi je ne vais pas tarder à le rattraper, mais je n'ai aucun mérite, je traîne au Bar en ce moment.
> À+



maintenant que tu as rejoint la plèbe, nous ferons tout pour te distinguer de ces horribles "petits" hommes verts...  :rateau:


----------



## dool (9 Avril 2005)

Moi je sais comment on se desintox'!  

Petite injection d'un coktail explosif....mais les ingrediens ne se trouvent pas partout  :rateau:


----------



## ArtBlueFun (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?



moi, çà va... c'est indescriptible...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ... mais je n'ai aucun mérite, je traîne au Bar en ce moment.



Ben c'est pas une honte :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas une honte :rateau:


  

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._

À+


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

Ah ben oui, çà m'arrive aussi régulièrement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Les _Jacques Faizant_ se multiplient impunément et Sonny n'est jamais là quand on a besoin de lui... La vie est mal faite !  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis modestement major, mais pas loin d'évoluer ( nan je suis pas un pokémon ! ), bon ces derniers temps je suis pas venu poster beaucoup ( j'avais une coresspondante à la maison ) mais je suis de retour  désolé pour vous :rose:


----------



## poildep (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les _Jacques Faizant_ se multiplient impunément et Sonny n'est jamais là quand on a besoin de lui... La vie est mal faite !  :love:


Jacques Faizant powaaaaaaah !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

Joli dessin Rob' :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Et hop ! Une dédicace du Rob.  Même pas besoin de me bouger à la Flaque© d'Avignon.   .


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Sinon, si je ne me trompe, je me suis pris 24 coudboules ces dernières 24 heures. :love: Merci aux généreux donnateurs mais c'est pas en prenant des défonces pareilles que je vais réussir à arrêter.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si je ne me trompe, je me suis pris 24 coudboules ces dernières 24 heures. :love: Merci aux généreux donnateurs mais c'est pas en prenant des défonces pareilles que je vais réussir à arrêter.


allez hop, un rouge, pour équilibrer


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps je boxais dans la même catégorie que golf. Dans cette catégorie, en général, on se fait bouler par des nioubs qui boulent ... gris. Alors faut pas que tu la ramènes trop.   golf a peut-être eu moins de coups de boules rentables mais, à l'évidence, il en a eu de bien plus de monde que toi. Lui, c'est une *vraie* Super Star. :king: :king: Moi je ne vais pas tarder à le rattraper, mais je n'ai aucun mérite, je traîne au Bar en ce moment.
> 
> À+


golf est un mec bien et y en a pas beaucoup comme ça


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?



  
Ben j'ai abandonné l'idée d'une désintox.. 
Et ça va pas s'arranger je crois.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

robertav sors la langue de ce corps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... et vous, vous en êtes où ?



Aprés les patchs (sans effet !) et les suppo (trop d'effets secondaires !), j'essaye actuellement ça...   :rateau:


----------



## bebert (10 Avril 2005)

"Vous devriez donner gnagnagna..." 

Excellent poildep !!!    



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les _Jacques Faizant_ se multiplient impunément et Sonny n'est jamais là quand on a besoin de lui... La vie est mal faite !  :love:



Ouais, c'est vrai ça, il est où le Fogiel du pauvre ???


----------



## bebert (10 Avril 2005)

Et pour répondre à ta question sérieusement :



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?



Ben non, je ne suis pas accro, je ne l'ai jamais été, je ne le serai jamais. Je crois même que je suis toujours resté un nioub.


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



  Heureusement LeConcombreMaske a pensé à tout


----------



## pixelemon (10 Avril 2005)

moi je me retiens tous les jours de poster comme un ouf... Pour la BD elle est délicieuse  bravo


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?




 ce mec là : il est terrible !!!! :love:

BRAVO !


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

Bon annif, frimeur.   :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

ah ouais c'est ton anniversaire roberto ? !
Bon anniversaire alors


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE LE NANTAIS :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Avril 2005)

Quand je pense que je viens de découvrir ce tradada  
Vous auriez pu me prévenir  
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

ben t'avais qu'à suivre le forum au lieu de trainer sur la page modifier votre avatar


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> MdR !   , je reconnais le bar réel en plus, le Shamrok, où eut lieu le début de l'AES 2003 ...  (oups)
> excellent, cher ami !
> 
> Criant de vérité !


Le Shamrock c'etait dans quelle ville ?


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben t'avais qu'à suivre le forum au lieu de trainer sur la page modifier votre avatar



toi le Nioube fonce....  plus que 8 posts et on va voir ton avatar


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toi le Nioube fonce....  plus que 8 posts et on va voir ton avatar



trop bu de laudanum  :casse:


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> trop bu de laudanum  :casse:



 non :rateau: , mais on va s'appliquer à terminer le bouteille


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2005)

Bonani Roberto


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non :rateau: , mais on va s'appliquer à terminer le bouteille



Les irréductibles gaulois y résisteront


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2005)

Plus qu'une soixantaine de post pour tourner définitivement le dos àa ce statut d'Accro à MacG, comme si on était drogués  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une soixantaine de post pour tourner définitivement le dos àa ce statut d'Accro à MacG, comme si on était drogués  :rateau:


comme si on ne l'était plus à 5000.


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

et puis certains le méritent avant les 2000


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et puis certains le méritent avant les 2000



Oui surtout pour un Nioube inscrit *depuis le 18 OCtobre 2000...

*_Finalement t'es un vieux de la vieille     :love: _


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui surtout pour un Nioube inscrit *depuis le 18 OCtobre 2000...
> 
> *_Finalement t'es un vieux de la vieille     :love: _


 oui bah ca va hein...


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui bah ça va hein...




    allez tu vas y arriver toi aussi...


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

aux 2000 ?
Déjà plus que 4 pour devenir membre d'élite...

[Edit] enfin plus que 3 déjà...[/edit]
[Edit2]Et maintenant plus que 2[/Edit]


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> aux 2000 ?
> Déjà plus que 4 pour devenir membre d'élite...
> 
> [Edit] enfin plus que 3 déjà...[/edit]
> [Edit2]Et maintenant plus que 2[/Edit]







     fais Gaffe...   MEmbre d' Elite c'est ça...  :style:




​


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

eh j'ai pas envie de devenir une fille moi... Surtout si c'est pour être une fille comme celle là...
Tu fais exprès pour me forcer à poster que j'arrive plus vite à 1000 ? C'est ça ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> eh j'ai pas envie de devenir une fille moi... Surtout si c'est pour être une fille comme celle là...
> Tu fais exprès pour me forcer à poster que j'arrive plus vite à 1000 ? C'est ça ?



Je vote pour le 1000e


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> eh j'ai pas envie de devenir une fille moi... Surtout si c'est pour être une fille comme celle là...
> Tu fais exprès pour me forcer à poster que j'arrive plus vite à 1000 ? C'est ça ?




   là tu vas y être obligé...    il est prêt ton avatar...?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Putain MAIS JE L'AI PAS EU !!!!*



tu aurais dû réclamer


----------



## Klakmuf (30 Avril 2005)

Pour l'instant je me contente d'être membre des litres.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Putain MAIS JE L'AI PAS EU !!!!*



Dis donc, t'en a eu 2 pour ton anniv'. Gourmand !


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



ça, on s'en tape le Kiki sur le paillasson...  des coups de boules...   

Tu l'as pas eu cette image...   , _regarde ta signature..._  Tu ne réclames rien


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

Bon d'accord, vous avez gagné. C'est trop dur de pas poster pour garder le suspens...
Voilà. Membre d'élite, vous êtes content. Avec vos histoires...


----------



## miosis (30 Avril 2005)

pouahhhh !!  bientôt 100


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, vous avez gagné. C'est trop dur de pas poster pour garder le suspens...
> Voilà. Membre d'élite, vous êtes content. Avec vos histoires...



ben tu vois, c'est pas dur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, vous avez gagné. C'est trop dur de pas poster pour garder le suspens...
> Voilà. Membre d'élite, vous êtes content. Avec vos histoires...



ben tu vois, ça fait moins mal que chez le dentiste


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2005)

Je croyais que les threads a coups de boules etaient interdits!  


:rateau:










Euh dis voir poildec, j'peux en avoir une version dédicacée?


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, vous avez gagné. C'est trop dur de pas poster pour garder le suspens...
> Voilà. Membre d'élite, vous êtes content. Avec vos histoires...



Ah !!!  on commence à deviner quelque chose


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que les threads a coups de boules etaient interdits!
> 
> 
> :rateau:
> ...


 Tiens 


tas bien fait de passer


----------



## House M.D. (1 Mai 2005)

Bah en même temps qu'est-ce qu'on donnerait pas pour un bon thread (flood?) a coups de boule...


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et vous, vous en êtes où ?


  Exellent :love:
En tant qu'Accro à MacGé, je dois dire que ce qui m'arrive est presque pareil en rajoutant mes études, le surf...


----------



## pixelemon (1 Mai 2005)

allez en route pour les 1000 en mai... a coups de conseils judicieux, de répartie fulgurante, de recettes culinaires, de coups de boules et de flood... (quoi j'ai dit flood ?)


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> (quoi j'ai dit flood ?)


non, ca doit pas être toi...


----------



## pixelemon (1 Mai 2005)

non ce n'est pas moi....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

est on accros quand on a fait transferer s'est mail de rapport journalier sur sont portable et que dès que sa sonne on vas vite sur le net dit moi que non


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> est on accro quand on a fait transferer ses mails de rapport journalier sur son_ portable et que dès que ça sonne on va_ vite sur le net ? Dis moi que non


Oui mais alors là c'est aussi au niveau de ce tradada là


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> est on accros quand on a fait transferer s'est mail de rapport journalier sur sont portable et que dès que sa sonne on vas vite sur le net dit moi que non



*t'es encore plus accro quand tu ne te déconnectes pas du tout*


----------



## House M.D. (2 Mai 2005)

Oups... Alors j'ai dépassé ce stade


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

*Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc en reprenant le boulot hier.*

Les intérimaires, je les appelle les nioubes...
 :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

existe t il une cellule de désintox ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> existe t il une cellule de désintox ?


oui le forum unix & open source


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui le forum unix & open source


 s'est un coupe a être encore plus acros si sa marche pas.
je crois que je vais rester


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui le forum unix & open source




Ouais, enfin, le tout c'est d'avoir le courage d'y entrer...  :rateau:  
Moi, quand mon curseur s'en rapproche, ma main commence à trembler.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc en reprenant le boulot hier.*
> 
> Les intérimaires, je les appelle les nioubes...
> :rateau:




Si jamais l'une d'elles te gifle, c'est sans doute que tu lui auras proposé un coup de boule !


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tsé skitte dizzzz les nioubes ?
> :mouais:


 

chi d'accor les nioubs ils .... ils..... ils disent rien il sont nioub .s'est tout


a la dure condition que celle de nioub


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

je suis bien nioubz sur macbidouille...  :


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chi d'accor les nioubs ils .... ils..... ils disent rien il sont nioub .s'est tout
> 
> 
> a la dure condition que celle de nioub


 oui, ben il se calme le nioub'


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, ben il se calme le nioub'


oui monsieur, bien monsieur, a votre demande monsieur.


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai eu peur dimanche... Quand j'ai réalisé que je je continuais au rythme de dimanche je serais accro dans 15 jours, j'ai dit "ça va pas la ChiCo, faut faire quelque chose..."


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

faut être gentil avec les nioub's, mais leur faire comprendre que le Bar n'est pas tout...  
quoique...
non..
enfin...

Allez, c'est ma tournée !


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

il faut savoir garder un équilibre entre forum technique et bar... ...  ... :mouais:
...

:hein:
...

Prend-moi plutôt un porto...


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

et bien les nioubs ils sont toujours partent pour une tournée


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

T'as raison, allez hop, une Kriek


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et bien les nioubs ils sont toujours partent pour une tournée






> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à toys.



El_ChiCo > Pour le Porto, j'avais que ce que j'avais sous la papatte, tu m'excuseras j'espère...   
c'est toujours mieux que le Gini !


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Porto, j'avais que ce que j'avais sous la papatte, tu m'eccuseras j'espère...
> c'est toujours mieux que le Gini !



que du sans alcool un thé au lotus 
on peut quand même trinquer


a la bonne votre.


----------

